# Costa Linda getting new management team- Can it be a Royal Resort?



## Larry (Mar 5, 2008)

This is what I posted on November 7th 2007 on a thread after I made my newest purchase at Costa Linda



"Both Costa Linda and Playa Linda were built by the same developer as was ABC and Casa Del Mar. Playa Linda was their third project and when completed they built Costa Linda so Costa Linda is about 5 years newer. Playa Linda is on Palm Beach in the high rise area which I prefer. Being from NY we enjoy being were the action is and Playa Linda is right in the middle of the high rise section and easy to walk to the Hyatt next door, RIU, Westin, Radisson, Holiday Inn and the Marriott. This gives you many casino's, restaurants, entertainment, spa's etc all within a short walk.

Costa Linda is on Eagle beach with a much wider property, pool area and beach than Playa Linda. It is much more laid back and quiet near the Costa Linda and many say that it has one of the best beaches in Aruba. Both Costa Linda and Playa Linda have daily maid service which the Marriott timeshares do not provide and I believe is essential at a beach resort. I have never stayed at Costa Linda but we just love Playa Linda which based on what I have observed and read is now under excellent management since we kicked out the developer and hired our own management team. I have seen many reports that Costa Linda is not managed as well and has some of the same problems that Playa Linda had with deferred maintenance under the prior management. I believe that although Playa Linda is older it is in much better condition than Costa Linda which needs better and perhaps new management.[/COLOR][/SIZE][/COLOR]I purchased the unit privately and not through Costa Linda. I still think it's a great resort but has the potential to be much better. Let's hope it does otherwise I would not have bought there,"

Well it looks like it's happening. A special vote took place at Costa Linda removing three of the five members of the Board after several months of in fighting to remove all three Aruban directors. They have all been replaced and we have a new Board. Management is also in the process of being changed and they have signed a three month trial contract with the Royal Resorts of Mexico. I think this is great news for Costa Linda owners and the first reports of what is going on at the resort are all positive. Resort is getting cleaned up and staff is being extremely hospitable.

Royal Resorts will prepare a detailed report of what needs to be done to make this Gold Crown and Five star even better. After the recommendations are made by Royal Resorts the board will decide on whether they will give the Royal Resorts an extended management contract. The Board also ordered a forensic audit of the books at Costa Linda to evaluate any possible misconduct by the prior management team.    
__________________
Larry


----------



## jadejar (Mar 6, 2008)

Interesting - owners should be very happy.  Although we don't own there, we will be there in 2 weeks!


----------



## Larry (Mar 6, 2008)

jadejar said:


> Interesting - owners should be very happy.  Although we don't own there, we will be there in 2 weeks!



Can you please write a review when you get back or at least provide a quick update of the resort on this thread.

Also I apologize for the large red font. I tried to edit it but couldn't do it. Can an administrator fix this please?


----------



## mlsmn (Mar 6, 2008)

If one reads about Royal's management of Pelican in St Maarten in Jeff Berger's St Maarten newsletters one can possibly conclude they are not the great at managing a resort they didn't build


subscribe to email forum
http://jmbcommunications.com/cgi-bin/dada/mail.cgi?


----------



## Larry (Mar 6, 2008)

mlsmn said:


> If one reads about Royal's management of Pelican in St Maarten in Jeff Berger's St Maarten newsletters one can possibly conclude they are not the great at managing a resort they didn't build
> 
> 
> subscribe to email forum
> http://jmbcommunications.com/cgi-bin/dada/mail.cgi?



Different situation and I don't agree with most of what Jeff has on his board. The biggest complaint has to do with Royal Resorts building a new Marina project at the Pelican which blocks out the view for several Pelican owners in the D building and C building. These owners feel they were lied to when Royal started the project and said that no one would loose their view.

Other than that as a Pelican owner it seems very clear that the resort would probably have gone bankrupt if not for Royal resorts coming to the rescue with loans and the Marina Project which I believe in the long run will help the resort. 

Yes the owners did loose a lot of control over the resort but Royal management has made a huge investment in the Pelican which is now in much better shape than it was before they took over management.


----------



## KathyA (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re:  Pelican and Royal*

If you are a regular reader of Jeff Berger's newsletter, you will be aware that the tone is very negative and people are encouraged to complain.  AS a Pelican owner for the past 15 years, I can assure you that there are many, many Pelican owners (I would suspect the majority) who are VERY happy with Royal Resort's management of Pelican.  This is the problem with Jeff's newsletter--it perpetuates  bad vibes from a few complainers until people unfamiliar with the property have a bad impression.  This of course is the curse of the internet, as well as the blessing!


----------



## jadejar (Mar 6, 2008)

Larry,

Yes, I'd be happy to write a review when I get back.  I will probably be taking a lot of pictures, too.

Judy


----------



## lvhmbh (Mar 15, 2008)

Just got back last night from Costa Linda.  I'll write a more comprehensive review when I get rested.   We arrived on February 22, 2 days after the EOMM.  We have owned at CL for 11 years so we have watched all the drama unfold.  After being greeted with big hugs from our bellman and a whisper in my ear that things are looking up we went to our unit.  Our maid (same one every year) came in a literally did a dance saying how happy everyone is.  We had member meetings each Tuesday with our chairman and other board members presiding.  The Royal Resorts hit the ground running.  Forensic audit is back on in full as well as our lawyers working on other aspects.  During the 3 weeks there was a big meeting of the staff and they were encouraged, by the Royals, to say anything they wanted.  They have been censored by our previous management and they really vented.  Again (good thing I love her) our maid came to clean and couldn't tell us enough about how happy the staff is.  We noticed the management team with pads and paper walking all over the first week and then holding lengthy meetings.  It was made clear to us that we have a long way to go but they are prioritizing and we're confident we will again have a 5 star resort.  Linda


----------



## Larry (Mar 15, 2008)

It was made clear to us that we have a long way to go but they are prioritizing and we're confident we will again have a 5 star resort.  Linda[/QUOTE]


Thanks for the update Linda. Just to clarify, so there is no misunderstanding Costa Linda is still rated 5 star by II and gold Crown by RCI. 

It's a great property with a fantastic beach, just hoping that with the new Board of Director's in place and new management it will once again become a great resort.


----------



## lvhmbh (Mar 16, 2008)

It may still be rated 5 star by RCI (I'm sure the location has alot to do with it) but it isn't really 5 star right now.  All the units need to be refurbished (that is #1 on the list according to Gale, our chairman) and will be done over a 3 year period.  He also said there were plans to redo the Turtle's Nest so it has the view that Casa Del Mar's Matthews has - they'll move into Frangipani while they are redoing.  Right now they are assessing where and when to start and working on a budget.  It will take awhile but the place is still wonderful!  We are trying to buy more weeks as 3 isn't enough


----------



## lvhmbh (Mar 17, 2008)

Larry, check out the letter and news release on CLBR member website.  Linda


----------



## photoameteur (Apr 28, 2008)

Just wondering if there is any update on planned upgrades for this year?  Me and my DH will be staying at CL the week of 12/12/08 to celebrate our 20th anniversary


----------



## Larry (Sep 10, 2008)

Larry said:


> This is what I posted on November 7th 2007 on a thread after I made my newest purchase at Costa Linda
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's been a while since I wrote this but negotiations between Costa Linda BD's and and Royal Resorts have taken longer than expected but RR has been managing the resort with an extension to the 3 month contract. Just read that verbally this is a done deal and they are still working on some of the legal language to the contract which should be signed in about two weeks.

I know nothing is a done deal till it's in writing so I will provide a follow up email once this is done. In the mean time all of the reports are very positive in the improvements that RR is making every day at Costa Linda. From cleaning the beach and pool area early every morning to outstanding happy friendly staff and resort is spotless throughout,


----------



## Larry (Oct 3, 2008)

*It's official Costa Linda signed agreement this week*

Yes, It's official Costa Linda signed their management agreement this week and is now a Royal Resort. Ever since June of this year they have agreed in Principal but this week they signed a three year management agreement with Royal Resorts with an option to extend the agreement after two years. 

This should be great news to both owners and exchangers as Royal Resorts is one of the best managed resorts in the timeshare industry. There are many improvements already in place as well as planned improvements over the next five years. 

As a Costa Linda owner I am very pleased with this news.


----------



## tug15 (Oct 5, 2008)

*Larry, which would you request through II??*

Costa LInda, Playa Linda, or Renaissance?

Thanks........Only been to Marriott SC in Aurba...Loved Aruba and wanting to go back again.

Any input would be appreciated!


----------



## Larry (Oct 5, 2008)

tug15 said:


> Costa LInda, Playa Linda, or Renaissance?
> 
> Thanks........Only been to Marriott SC in Aurba...Loved Aruba and wanting to go back again.
> 
> Any input would be appreciated!



All depends on what your needs are? My favorite is Playa Linda because I prefer to be in the middle of the action on Palm Beach. Playa Linda is in between the Hyatt and Holiday Inn but Playa Linda has mostly studio and 1BR units and two BR units would be very hard to get on a trade depending on the time of year you would be going. The studio's at Playa Linda work fine for us since it's only me and my wife who would be going to Aruba whenever I stop renting out these units.

The Renaissance is downtown which makes it convenient to shopping,entertainment and restaurants plus their private island is a great perk only available to guests staying at the Renaissance. However the Renaissance only has 1BR units. If it weren't for the private island I would not have bought there. I really prefer the beach locations of Playa Linda or Costa Linda but love the idea of having a private island. I have actually never stayed here since I have rented this out ever since I purchased the week 5 years ago. Hope to go in January 2010.

For a family Costa Linda would be a first choice. They only have 2 and 3BR units ( They do have a 1BR but it's only for rentals not exchanging) right on eagle beach which is rated as the best beach in Aruba. If you want a quiet family oriented resort this would be the number 1 choice.

So my answer is they are all great just depends on your needs for a vacation.


----------

